# Engine Stall While Driving



## speedbird196 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nissan Altima 1996 GXE 2-4L: Recently, I had a 'no start' problem. The following parts were replaced:

Engine Coil
Throttle Position Sensor
Camshaft Cover Gasket
Spark Plug Wires
Spark Plugs
Battery

So far, that seems to have cured the 'no start' problem. However, yesterday
while driving, my engine stalled. Every few minutes, i could once again restart
the engine a drive for so long. This continued until i eventually got home.

Since I had a 'check engine' light on, I got out my Code Reader, did a scan and got the following 'error message.'

P0340 Camshaft Position Sensor A Circuit Bank 1 or Single Sensor.

This morning I check my batter (wanted to know if it was an Alternator problem) and received good readings.

Also, when the car is started and while idling, there seems to be no stall problems.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rystis (Mar 9, 2015)

IF youre getting the cam sensor code check the distributor they leak oil into them and they have the optic drive sensor that does cam timing i believe but it gets oil in there and cause it to stall and miss fire. normally you can spray some brake cleaner in their and it will be fine to get the oil out. If you are still having trouble starting it and all that go to the junk yard first and get a distributor from there and replace it. If it works then youre good to go. If not then you follow this list a bit and i can help find out whats going on

1.plug/wires
2.distributor
3 coil
4 Ignition Control Module
5 MAF
6 O2 sensor
7 ECM

good luck


----------



## bnjsv (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi, Today I repaired my Nissan N16 due to idle rpm issue and sudden engine stalling. 
My advise is to change Cam and Crank shaft sensors first. Both cost around AU$100. Mine is ok now.
If that does not work, then go for throttle control motor AU$ 200 and Probably ECU AU$410.
This issue is common in N16 and XTRAIL.
Just wanted to share this because I struggled a lot to find a cure for this issue.


----------

